# Bed rail Hardware



## jasemine111 (Apr 3, 2011)

i was just wondering if anyone knew of some heavy duty bed rail hardware? I was at my local hardware store and was talking to a salesman about it. He actually had on hand a proto type, A local Amish man had made out of aluminum casted bracket that mounted to the post of the bed. The bed rail set right on top of the bracket. it also has pockets for boards to rest in for matress support you can see in my drawing this design he had. but the hardware man said he never came back and stop answering calls. so has anyone out there ever see these?


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

....


----------



## jasemine111 (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks carpenter 547 ill check it out..


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Good old lee valley has a selection of hardware. I have used the bolts ages time and they worked well.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/Search.aspx?action=a&ap=2&pb=1#start
I'd the link doesn't work I just searched bed on the LV site.
Bob


----------

